# Rockport 3/2 home for Sale



## kenn22

Will be listing our 3/2 home in Rockport for sale in the next week or so. Home will be sold furnished with 2 rooms that have queen beds & the 3rd having a set of bunk beds with 2 full baths. Open floor plan & a great rental property. Downstairs has been closed in but not finished out, we have used as storage but could easily be made into a bar & possible extra bdrm. Neighborhood has pool & will be 100% gated soon once front gates are in place. Great view from the front porch. Please text or call for more details at 830.534.6651

address: 137 barnacle
Rockport Tx 78382


----------



## kenn22




----------



## Scott Hodge

Price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenn22

$430k 
Contact info: 
*Gable M. Sadovsky*
Phone: (210)-365-8158


----------



## kenn22

137 Barnacle, Rockport, TX 78382 | Zillow


137 Barnacle, Rockport TX, is a Single Family home that contains 1223 sq ft and was built in 2017.It contains 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. The Zestimate for this Single Family is $429,700, which has decreased by $300 in the last 30 days.The Rent Zestimate for this Single Family is $2,702/mo...




www.zillow.com


----------

